

Ask HN: Major Forms of Social Gaming? - JCThoughtscream

Doing a bit of personal research, mostly to scratch an intellectual itch, but also because there's a few ideas I've been working on, and I want to compare it against what's out there right now.<p>What does HN think the major social gaming archetypes are? We've got MMOs (both subscription-based and Korean-style freemium), compulsion-loop Farmville games... what else?
======
benologist
Casual gaming, either explicitly ala <http://www.casualcollective.com/> and
<http://www.kongregate.com/> or implicitly with viral distribution too (the
rest of the major portals). That market spans 100s of millions of players.

------
coryl
Text-based?

